# Looking to buy a new crockpot!



## Stakie (Nov 5, 2013)

The one I have now makes about 56 oz of soap. I want to find one where I can remove the insides to clean easier. (Not sure what those are called.) Any suggestions would be helpful. Can be a larger crockpot, but not smaller.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the one I picked up for soaping: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HF6PUO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2013)

I have  a small crockpot for rebatching soap scraps and a larger one for 10 lb batches of melt and pour base.


----------



## Stakie (Nov 5, 2013)

Which crock pots do you have?


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2013)

I have one similar to this one  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002CA3C6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

and a larger one like this  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F7FM7O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Stakie (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh wow, 8 1/2 does 10 lbs worth of soap? I was thinking of making 7-8 lb batches. I wonder, would a 7 quart be able to handle that much? More specifically 112 oz or so?


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 5, 2013)

I got my soaping crock pots at a Goodwill Store for around $5.00. The best buy I was a large Hamiliton Beach with removable crock pot


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2013)

Well 10 pounds equals 5 quarts in weight so I think an 8.5 qt crockpot is up to the job. :razz:  
I would love to buy at our local Good Will store, but the nice items are always gone by the time I get there.


----------



## Sihir (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the one I have (for making food) - the inside is removable stoneware, so it's pretty easy to clean, just a bit heavy. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00418481O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Stakie (Nov 5, 2013)

How about this crockpot? Not too expensive, easy to get. 7 quart crockpot. =D
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crock-Pot-7-Quart-Slow-Cooker-Black/16652269


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me.  Does it have a warm setting?  Low setting seems to be much higher in temp. with my large crockpot.


----------



## Stakie (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, it seems to have a warm setting.


----------

